# Stinking Luck!



## dwndrgn (Oct 11, 2004)

I've just found out that one of my favorite authors will be close (about an hour away) this month at a charitable sci/fi/horror convention and I can't go.  I wish I hadn't heard about it  

http://www.stonehill.org/necmain.htm


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 12, 2004)

Why can't you go?? Get your hubby to do whatever you are supposed to be doing!!


----------



## dwndrgn (Oct 12, 2004)

I said:
			
		

> Why can't you go?? Get your hubby to do whatever you are supposed to be doing!!


I would if I could!  No, I just can't afford it at the moment.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Oct 12, 2004)

God I know that feeling and really feel for you DD. honeslty, i hate having no money!!!


----------



## dwndrgn (Oct 12, 2004)

Well, normally I'd be able to work at saving the dough for something special like this but I only found out about the thing yesterday - so I don't have enough time.  I'll just have to start saving for next year.  I think I heard somewhere that this is Robinson's 'pet' con and he probably shows up more often than not so I could be in luck next year.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 12, 2004)

How much is it?? How many extra hours would you have to put in?


----------

